# Release Fitting and Form



## mr5x5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello. After 40 years shooting recurves and round wheeled bows, I'm giving the fast lane try... My question is how do I properly fit my release, i.e. trigger location - 1st or 2nd knuckle and what is the preferred "activation" technique.

I'm shooting Bowtech Guardian with a Scott Shark release. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Second Knuckle. I prefer the realeases with the buckle rather than Velcro as it will go on in the same fit everytime. Curl your index finger around the trigger and it will take just a little back tension to activate


----------



## mr5x5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, will give that a try. Second knuckle just seems odd... Also, what are your thought on trigger tension. I've yet to use the release, but just holding it in my hand it activates with incredibly low force. Not sure if it will "stiffen up" under load.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You need to learn how to use your release on a blank bale. You will not be able to work on proper release technique and aiming all at the same time.


----------



## XGHOST7X (Jul 21, 2011)

Your release trigger will stiffin a good amount when you are holding your bow at full draw. When you pull back your bow make sure your finger is no where near the front of the trigger. I always place my finger behind the trigger when I pull my bow back.  You probably already knew that but I thought that would help anyway, and never draw your bow back without an arrow due to the possibility of dry fire. Good luck!!


----------



## mr5x5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks all. Should be interesting... Seeing if this old dog can learn a new trick...


----------

